# about where i live



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

well , it is ---- . i always felt alone among ---- . I just can not solve why . Sure there is something like ---- mind , people behaving this way then other way . i do not see them honest . At the university ---- girls expressed their like towards me but i did never felt comfortable with them . when i was abroad people used to tell me that i never look like --- , he said i am rather american . maybe thats why girls liked me . I have never felt fully with people here . I dont know if i ever try to go abroad i would feel better . 
--- just can not talk serious with discipline . all they do is talking funny things , trying to escape many questions by doing that . as i said i do not see them honest . they gossip a lot. When they are given some responsibility like offical duty they become like authority.

what else can i say more , i am like a stranger here .


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I like Turkey. It tastes good. Its even better with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Could not have been said simpler.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I deleted two posts. One because it was rude, and one because if i didn't delete it, it would have made the other person angry. All in all though, none of you reading this thread are missing much by having those two posts removed.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian, you must have the best taste in music! i love all of your quotes.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing with your pixies quotes, and your obvious appreciation of Twin Peaks. Is this the start of something special?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

wink, wink... :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

simpler=?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

can you say clearly what point are you trying make ? or just you want to laugh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Wait. I'm confused. What's this thread about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

:? Weren't you the one that left?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

can said:


> well , it is ---- . i always felt alone among ---- . I just can not solve why . Sure there is something like ---- mind , people behaving this way then other way . i do not see them honest . At the university ---- girls expressed their like towards me but i did never felt comfortable with them . when i was abroad people used to tell me that i never look like --- , he said i am rather american . maybe thats why girls liked me . I have never felt fully with people here . I dont know if i ever try to go abroad i would feel better .
> --- just can not talk serious with discipline . all they do is talking funny things , trying to escape many questions by doing that . as i said i do not see them honest . they gossip a lot. When they are given some responsibility like offical duty they become like authority.
> 
> what else can i say more , i am like a stranger here .


Because of dakotajo's referance to turkey (which, in English, is a word for a country and a bird), I assume that you must be from Turkey. If you notice my location, you will see that I am from Greece. We are supposed to be deadly enemies  Which is of cource laughable. Just because someone big head (politicians, etc) want me to hate Turkey, doesn't mean that I have to.

I understand that, because of religious and cultural reasons, you feel different from the majority of people in this board. Well, I expected to feel this way too, but I don't. I think that people are the same, all over the world. Only a few minor things change. The fact that I am irreligious might have helped. And the fact that I doubt for everything --including the cheques of the society that I live has tried to bequeath to me-- might also have helped.

I try to listen to all opinions and I think of them, no matter the place they come from. If you allow me, I recommend you to do the same.

Hope this post will bridge any accidentally-created gap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

to the friend from Greece , to the truth i did not like your way of trying to come near my side. It is nothing to do with how you look at the things. I do never like that kind of staff . This is very common jargon do you know or shall i tell?

And lastly i sensed a bit that you see me as a ---- person because of the land i am on . Try to get rid of that habit as early as possible.
i am not trying to defend here the country i live in , it's culture , religion anything . I am just questioning it here , which you do not understand .


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Privateer , i liked your comment .


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

can said:


> to the friend from Greece , to the truth i did not like your way of trying to come near my side. It is nothing to do with how you look at the things. I do never like that kind of staff . This is very common jargon do you know or shall i tell?
> 
> And lastly i sensed a bit that you see me as a ---- person because of the land i am on . Try to get rid of that habit as early as possible.
> i am not trying to defend here the country i live in , it's culture , religion anything . I am just questioning it here , which you do not understand .


why are you so aggressive? you want people to respond to your posts and then when they do (and are just trying to be nice) you shoot them down.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> can said:
> 
> 
> > to the friend from Greece , to the truth i did not like your way of trying to come near my side. It is nothing to do with how you look at the things. I do never like that kind of staff . This is very common jargon do you know or shall i tell?
> ...


It's so true. This whole thread is like a Twilight Zone episode i saw once.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

i dont think i was agressive , i had never been this calm before .


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


ha! you crack me up! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

That was true what i wrote (being not aggressive). I just did not like the post if i had not written back in the mood of that imitated aggressiveness , it would have been that i would have agreed with what was said . It can happen to anyone trying to be aggressive while you are not in the aggressive mood . I thought about that , about being misunderstood . but anything i could do other than that did not passed through my mind. that is my weakness , i admit that and seems I will be sorry for the dear friend( even though what is written something i do never reconcile)


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

can said:


> That was true what i wrote (being not aggressive). I just did not like the post if i had not written back in the mood of that imitated aggressiveness , it would have been that i would have agreed with what was said . It can happen to anyone trying to be aggressive while you are not in the aggressive mood . I thought about that , about being misunderstood . but anything i could do other than that did not passed through my mind. that is my weakness , i admit that and seems I will be sorry for the dear friend( even though what is written something i do never reconcile)


why are you trying to be aggressive if you aren't in an aggressive mood?

and maybe it's 'cause you just don't really make much sense...and maybe we aren't making much sense to you either, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

you misuse my honest confessions and i see you think with an idea in your head and you want to take everything to this.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

elyts ni kcab gnimoc si ekil uoy mug taht


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I may have misunderstood what you said can. Sorry, I made my estimations. I find it, somewhat, hard to understand what you are saying. I must have read over 10 times your posts and I still haven't fully understood. I assumed what it seemed more likely to me. The problem with me is that I can't fully understand the order that you place your words.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Um, thanks, Can. Not too sure why you liked my comment, though. You're all right.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

To be more specific:



can said:


> to the friend from Greece , to the truth i did not like your way of trying to come near my side. It is nothing to do with how you look at the things. I do never like that kind of staff . This is very common jargon do you know or shall i tell?
> 
> And lastly i sensed a bit that you see me as a ---- person because of the land i am on . Try to get rid of that habit as early as possible.
> i am not trying to defend here the country i live in , it's culture , religion anything . I am just questioning it here , which you do not understand .


With "I do never like that kind of staff" you mean you don't like me trying to come near your side? Well if it is that, I didn't. I only told you what made my communication in this forum better. What was that about the "jargon"? Was it me that I used the jargon?

Apparently, the system has trimmed "----". I don't think you are bad person nor I judge your country, culture, or religion. I tried to say quite the opposite: that I do not mind for any of those. Judging people from religion and culture: that is a habit I have got rid in the past.

What do you mean by saying "just questioning it here"? You mean that you try to question your country, culture, and religion? I don't know if you ment that, but I do judge/question my country, culture, and religion all the time.

I know how it is to be a stranger somewhere. It is unpleasant.

Did what I said insulted you? It is possible that someone (either me or you) haven't understood what the other person said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

_Apparently, the system has trimmed "----". _

it is not the sytem , i typed that ----- . So i do never want people think something else .


----------

